# My Giant Boy - Cipi



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello, nice to be here.  I would like to introduce my Caucasian Ovcharka, Cipi.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww.....Beautiful pooch....I Love These dogs...one of my Favourites alongside sars ....I am in love :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome. 

gorgeous dog


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh sorry...I meant to say welcome....but I was busy looking all gooey eyed at your Pooch  I do the same with Zaros's posts...it takes me ages to read them because I'm too busy looking at those beautiful dogs of his


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there he is very handsome :thumbup:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

whoa he is a stunner!! I just love dogs with big heads that you can just smother with kisses !!


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Welcome  that tail is amazing, whats his personality like? I dont know much about your breed but he looks like a cuddle monster!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi there.
Gorgeous big boy!
Looks so cuddly.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

lovley dog and welcome to the forum


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

hello and welcome to pf  lovely doggie


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow hes absolutly stunning!!! 
More pics and info please..

And welcome


----------



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello everyone - Thank you for your lovely comments and likes of my post. 

mamf - Cipi is a very gentle boy towards well known family and friends - both human and pet. He is a heavy sleeper, but likes to play and hike. He does have some fight in him, as we did schutzhund with him. He really can be a softie towards us, really enjoys a good cuddle or pet, but only for his own set amount of time. After a while he usually will say goodbye and go on his own. Overall he really is a very, very good dog!

XxZoexX - I have plenty of pictures to share! :thumbup: Anything specific you or anyone else would like to know about Cipi?


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

welcome. 1st iv'e ever heard or seen this breed, what a stunning animal.
what height will he become? what do you feed him? why did you pick this breed in particular? how many walks does he get a day? does he like swimming? do you feed him once or twice per day?
oh, sorry iv'e gotten carried away with all the questions, just interested.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

My heart just melted a little......
Absolutely gorgeous... 
Makes me, and I bet many others here, wish we had the room/environment/time/space/money to own breeds as big! 
x


----------



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

feathered bird lover said:


> welcome. 1st iv'e ever heard or seen this breed, what a stunning animal.
> what height will he become? what do you feed him? why did you pick this breed in particular? how many walks does he get a day? does he like swimming? do you feed him once or twice per day?
> oh, sorry iv'e gotten carried away with all the questions, just interested.


No worry, I don't mind answering questions as I get them alot! 

Here is a good site in english language I found about the breed:

Rare Breed Network: Caucasian Ovcharka Standard

This breed I had not started as being interested in, but then I came in contact with a person with them. I researched on them and met with her dogs that were more easy for strangers to come in contact with. I ended up meeting breeders and watching them at shows. I kept gaining a love for the breed, even though they are not a very ' go out and play with everyone' type of dog. Which was fine with myself and my husband, as we aren't exactly that type of people. I spoke with owners, who were friends now, and they said their dogs were wonderful with their children, which I knew was especially needed. Cipisek has since proved that with my own children. He protects us, and would not let anything happen to us. Even though they are a breed that can be alot to handle and much work, I love them and have had some of the best times with Cipi from show to work!

We go on a couple walks throughout the day. Where we live there is much fields, woods, and other places to hike ... so we always enjoy going on a nice long one. Usually in the morning, one in the mid of day, and in the evening.

Cipi is fed RAW, with some kibble, twice a day.

He loves the water, but isn't much of an actual swimmer, more so a floater or sitter. 

Thank you for your comment as well, lozb.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, he is beautiful dog!! and he looks so much like a lion in that first picture!!:scared:
I bet you feel safe with him around!!


----------



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Wow, he is beautiful dog!! and he looks so much like a lion in that first picture!!:scared:
> I bet you feel safe with him around!!


We really do.


----------



## Cav1 (Dec 18, 2010)

what a handsome chappie


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Forestland said:


> Hello everyone - Thank you for your lovely comments and likes of my post.
> 
> mamf - Cipi is a very gentle boy towards well known family and friends - both human and pet. He is a heavy sleeper, but likes to play and hike. He does have some fight in him, as we did schutzhund with him. He really can be a softie towards us, really enjoys a good cuddle or pet, but only for his own set amount of time. After a while he usually will say goodbye and go on his own. Overall he really is a very, very good dog!
> 
> XxZoexX - I have plenty of pictures to share! :thumbup: Anything specific you or anyone else would like to know about Cipi?


Sorry Forestland i must have missed your reply.. I was wondering what they were bred for originally, are they high energy ect ect just general stuff... But i think yuiove answered them :thumbup:
Ill say it again tho WOW hes a stunner... 
We love pics here.. especially of such a gorgeous unusual breed x

ETA and most importantly is he as cuddly as he looks?


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

thank you for telling us about your beautiful dog, it made me smile when you stated it's a floater not a swimmer, ha ha.
i will look up the english website, thank you.
keep sharing pics and stories of your dog, we will be very interested in listening to your tales. ttfn.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

took at your suggested website, wow very interesting indeed, all question's answered, thank you.
when reading places of where you mightv'e have found this breed of dog, i noticed the region of steppe'ss, golly can you imagine genghis khan riding along on his horse, going into battle and 1 of these beastie's beside him, golly what an image, probably never happened and it's only in my imagination, but, wow what a picture, 
ttfn


----------



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you again to everyone ... and to new comments.

I am glad you have learned some things from my postings. I know alot of people are either interested in the breed, but know not much ... or they have never heard of it all together. Which sometimes we owners can say might be a good thing as they really are not the breed for everyone. So much goes into owning them.

That is an interesting picture to think of, FBL. Though I don't know exactly who you speak of, the picture as a whole is beautiful. 

When he wants to cuddle it is a great cuddle, haha. Very fluffy and comfortable.


----------

